

Show HN: Weekend Project - FollowTrial - iisbum

http://www.followtrial.com<p>Over the past couple of weeks I've been working on a little Twitter app. FollowTrial takes the hassle of tasting what Twitter users have to offer.<p>Every few months I was going thru my following list and culling dead weight, but it was a painful and laborious process. So I came up with idea for FollowTrial.<p>On FollowTrial you follow a twitter user for a trial period, 7 to 30 days, close to the end of the trial period, you get a reminder that your trial is coming to an end, with a instructions how to keep following the user, or FollowTrial will automatically unfollow the user and you can carry on as normal.
======
kennysaunders
Will it monitor my twitter activity and automatically add all my new follows
to the FollowTrial activity? or do I have to go to the site and manually do it
each time?

~~~
iisbum
Not in the MVP release, but that's a great feature to include in the next
version!

------
iisbum
Clicky: <http://www.followtrial.com>

------
Smudge
When I joined, they automatically signed me up to follow them! (C'mon, why not
sign me up for a trial at least). In addition, they added mobile tweets.
THANKS, Follow Trial, I love getting spam on my phone!

~~~
iisbum
The system follows you so that it can DM you when the trial expires, otherwise
it would need to ask you your email address since the Twitter API doesn't
include that.

As for any mobile tweets you're getting that has nothing to do with
FollowTrial.

------
tikna
This is called concept. Really useful service. Awesome !

